# Pair jailed over kid's death in snake attack



## News Bot (Aug 25, 2011)

A MUM and her boyfriend were each sentenced to 12 years in prison today after their pet python killed the woman's two-year-old daughter. 











*Published On:* 25-Aug-11 10:14 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, you'd get half that for cold blooded murder here in Aus.


----------



## Australis (Aug 25, 2011)

Blame the snakes up bringing not the species !!


haha.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 25, 2011)

No blame the humans not the animals, it's down to the 'responsible' humans to be caring for a pet properly. Pets are a privelige not a right


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 25, 2011)

"Gypsy, meanwhile, remained in the custody of the state's Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and "is healthy, well cared for and being used for training our armed forces"

In what way can a snake be used to train armed forces??? Not saying its BS just want to know what they use it for?


----------



## Nodrog (Aug 25, 2011)

It is good to know that the parents got the blame and not the snake. It ialso good to know the snake is still alive.
If this was Australia the snake would be dead and parents would have got a suspended sentence...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont think the parents deserve to be sentenced for murder, but they do deserve to be sentenced for animal abuse, 5.9kg is low. Not sure about the fact that the snake should be 68kg though...


----------



## killimike (Aug 25, 2011)

The circumstances are all around strange, but at least the parents got part of what they deserved.

The bizarre thing is that incidents like this are being used by anti-snake groups in the US to campaign for the banning of large constrictors. Better they ban idiots from breeding....


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe they where starving the snake so it would eat there little girl cold hearted but maybe true 
how many people never deserve to have chirldren


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 25, 2011)

Sad but true, the animal would have been destroyed and idiot owners given a wishy washy suspended sentence slap on the wrist and THEN we'd have people trying to ban recreational keeping of snakes......
Same old same old it comes down to the humans being informed about and taking proper care of their animals, whether it be dog, cat or reptile.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2011)

killimike said:


> The circumstances are all around strange,


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/us-couple-guilty-girl-strangled-166066/


----------



## killimike (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/us-couple-guilty-girl-strangled-166066/



Yeah I remember the thread, I posted in it


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 25, 2011)

This is what it should be like for all animals, Full responsbility to be placed on owners, if your pet kills someone you get the murder charge. Im glad they got done for it, and the animal wasnt destroyed.


----------



## longqi (Aug 25, 2011)

Yet how many kids have been suffocated by cats or killed by pet dogs with absolutely no jail term???

The ONLY reason this received any public attention was the fact that a snake did it

Put this in perspective with other 'pet' deaths and the entire thing is a farce


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 25, 2011)

They deserve every second in my opinion...



longqi said:


> Yet how many kids have been suffocated by cats or killed by pet dogs with absolutely no jail term???
> 
> The ONLY reason this received any public attention was the fact that a snake did it
> 
> Put this in perspective with other 'pet' deaths and the entire thing is a farce



Yes longqi, but they have in no way shape or form blamed the snake for the death any where in the article.

It all comes down to the stupidity this couple possessed in thinking letting a potentially dangerous snake free roam the house was a good idea, especially with a 2 year old in the house...

They put their trust into their beloved 'pet', but it just goes to show that they are just wild animals at the end of the day - no matter how long you have owned and 'loved' them for.


----------



## longqi (Aug 25, 2011)

Correct that they didnt blame the snake

But if had been their pet dog or cat nothing would have been done
Its just a blatant double standard

With more and more vens being kept in Aus now, one day a kid will die
That is an inescapable fact of life

Will the owner of that snake deserve to be tried for murder???

You can bet a million dollars that very soon that baby Burmese will be on display somewhere
"Come see the child killer"

If this had been anything other than one of the Big 5 snakes that there is so much controversy over in the US at the moment it would have been put down as 'Death by misadventure"


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG, thats waaaaay too harsh,..

sure, theyre irresponsible, lazy and probably stupid, but that doesnt make them cold blooded killers or evil,....


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> OMG, thats waaaaay too harsh,..


Its the septic way of doing things.
They have privatised the prisons, so the prison owners bribe ( oops, sorry, I mean lobby) the pollies for tougher sentences which helps the profits which then makes lobbing easier. You can got to prison in the (sic) land of the free and brave for very trivial things. Of course the downside is a huge prison population (File:Incarceration rates worldwide.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) , which in turn means they pay for a lot of people to be non-productive and drag on the economy.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 25, 2011)

Most prisons make the inmates work in factory's for $10 a week so they aren't entirely non-productive


----------



## JasonL (Aug 25, 2011)

The snake in questions was in fine condition, it was only 8 1/2 feet long. There is a push atm to make dogs owners fully responsible for what their dogs do to people so we may see such sentences in Australia before too long...


----------



## twodogs (Aug 25, 2011)

Chris...""OMG, thats waaaaay too harsh,..

sure, theyre irresponsible, lazy and probably stupid, but that doesnt make them cold blooded killers or evil,.... """"""


Yeah, chris, that's way to harsh. That 2 year old child isn't really worth all that trouble was she.? It was only a kid, so it doesn't count?????

But on a serious note, I would like to know, how can they be charged with 2nd degree murder and manslaughter? Wouldn't it be either one or the other??


----------



## longqi (Aug 25, 2011)

Twodogs
If someone robs a bank and shoots a bank teller that is murder and they get between 7 and 10 years
If a drunk driver without a licence in an unregistered car runs into a car full of kids they often get a fine and suspended sentence and that is usually classed as manslaughter
If neglectful parents let a child starve to death it is an unfortunate incident and they may lose their remaining kids for a few weeks until DOCs give them back and say 'Please dont starve these ones"
If someones pet dog or cat kills their kid it is called an accident/incident

Yet a snake gets out of an open enclosure and kills a kid and that is 2nd degree murder???

This whole farce was just a District Attorney trying to get publicity
He must have been due for re-election soon


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> Twodogs
> If someone robs a bank and shoots a bank teller that is murder and they get between 7 and 10 years
> If a drunk driver without a licence in an unregistered car runs into a car full of kids they often get a fine and suspended sentence and that is usually classed as manslaughter
> If neglectful parents let a child starve to death it is an unfortunate incident and they may lose their remaining kids for a few weeks until DOCs give them back and say 'Please dont starve these ones"
> ...



They got charged and sentenced so harshly because there was a public uproar in Florida because Casey Anthony, a woman who did murder her child, was set free by a jury not long before. As for nothing happening if a dog kills a child, unlike the snake that was deemed not responsible and allowed to live, the dog is destroyed.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 25, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> They got charged and sentenced so harshly because there was a public uproar in Florida because Casey Anthony, a woman who did murder her child, was set free by a jury not long before. As for nothing happening if a dog kills a child, unlike the snake that was deemed not responsible and allowed to live, the dog is destroyed.



Is she the one that had her daughter in the boot of her car, and later buried her in the woods? She didn't report the kid missing, the kids grandparents did? Can't believe she got off!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes that's the one.


----------



## longqi (Aug 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> They got charged and sentenced so harshly because there was a public uproar in Florida because Casey Anthony, a woman who did murder her child, was set free by a jury not long before. As for nothing happening if a dog kills a child, unlike the snake that was deemed not responsible and allowed to live, the dog is destroyed.



That last sentence shows the stupidity of the whole thing
They kill a pet dog that attacks a human but usually ignore the owners?????
Yet they jail the owners of a pet snake that kills

Just a complete double standard that would be very hard to equal


----------

